# Motorola: Droid 3 to be unlocked in Oct-Dec



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know how much gravity this story has, but someone at Android Forums claims to have spoken to a Motorola employee on the phone who was testing a build for an Unlocked Droid 3. You can find the thread here: http://goo.gl/1gEw3

If it's true it's awesome news.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

That actually sounds possible, because of ice cream sandwich, which launches, you guessed it around the same time DD


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I think I'll call up Motorola tomorrow and see if I can get the same kind of response.


----------



## awg_ilyas (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll take that with a huge grain of salt.

Hopefully they do unlock the thing. This phone has potential.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

I am curious how true all this unlock stuff actually is. I find myself just waiting for an OTA of some sort to hit the Droid 3 so the Dev's can get their hands on something they can work with.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Realistically i hope that a dev build with unlocked bl gets leaked, because most likely moto's gonna come up with something, but you guys probably will get root, then the 2nd init which will allow for custom roms,


----------



## rsims26 (Jun 12, 2011)

The story on Android Forums seems a little suspicious. First, I find it hard to believe that the employee--who understands the importance of an unlocked bootloader--would simply give that information out. Secondly, only 1 carrier has the Droid 3, but he says that all carriers have agreed to the update and lastly, not sure how an unlockable bootlader is causing the phone to brick every time it reboots. Motorola is better than that Then again, maybe I'm just overly pessimistic when it comes to Moto.


----------



## Tidbits (Aug 1, 2011)

Technically there are multiple carriers carrying the same device. Milestone3 and Droid3.

It would be nice. If it was sooner. I'll just wait it out. The Atrix seems like a good sign and a start.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------

